# GVC [Gleamers Car Valeting], Kent



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Picked up a flyer at Tyreweb, Ashford yesterday and wondered if anyone had used these guys before? Website marketing, as usual doesn't provide the full picture I'm sure.

Comments welcomed,
Cheers


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

bjgilbert said:


> Picked up a flyer at Tyreweb, Ashford yesterday and wondered if anyone had used these guys before? Website marketing, as usual doesn't provide the full picture I'm sure.
> 
> Comments welcomed,
> Cheers


Yes, I'd be interested in any reports on them too...I saw their ad in the Ashford Advertiser. It shows a London address on the web site and nothing local...do you recon they are coming down on the new high speed train with their buckets? :?

Regards
Ross


----------



## milan (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Ross just see your post and i would like to say I have had my car valeted by Gleamers Car Valeting about five times in the last 4 month and I must say I'm am very happy with the service.I have a R8 and I don't let any bucket and sponge man touch my baby :lol: only a Real valeters.my mate told me about them so I gave them a try. so just to say I'm very happy. 
 .


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

milan said:


> Hi Ross just see your post and i would like to say I have had my car valeted by Gleamers Car Valeting about five times in the last 4 month and I must say I'm am very happy with the service.I have a R8 and I don't let any bucket and sponge man touch my baby :lol: only a Real valeters.my mate told me about them so I gave them a try. so just to say I'm very happy.
> .


What sort of service did they provide you ? and what sort of products were they using ?


----------



## milan (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,
They provided me with a first class service. 
I have used three other companys over the past 2yrs & i must say that Gleamers have offered me a better service.
Im not too sure what products were used but i now that when i had my full valet they used dodo wax in a wooden box to wax it & boy did my car shine. I have also seen them use maguires products.
All i can say is thank god they use lambs wool mitss & NOT sponges like one valeter did & i ended up having to get my car detailed to get all the scratches out :evil:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

You could also look here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=59975


----------

